# Line choice



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I know that florocarbon is the best line but if I dont have it , if I use the berkley big game 15 pound mono with 10 pound mono leader will that work ok for tossing spawn bags at steelhead in the river ??


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I like 8# suffix mono main line with a long leader of 6# flouro (from 5-10 ft). I will use 8# or 10# flouro leader if the water is really dirty. I suppose if I didn't have the flouro I would use 6# or keep the 8#, but I would make sure to use the clearest color possible.

I think 15# is way too much--not only do you not need to apply that much pressure to the fish, but it will impede your casting distance with light presentations. It is also much more visible since Big Game line is not concerned with line-wariness. Keep in mind that I am using an 8'6" ML spinning rod which helps take the pressure off the line and fish during the fight. I suppose the shorter and stiffer the rod, the stronger the line you would need up to a point. I honestly can't rationalize using more than 10# line. I only use 10# when swinging a spoon, but I rarely use that technique anymore.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

8# mono main line 6# floroucarbon leader


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmmm, I guess I am overdoing it. I am spooled with the 15# BG because I was using it salmon fishing this past fall and I dont want to waste it. I will look into lighter line tomorrow and see what I find.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

10# mono main and 8# (or 6) leader. With visibility limited less than 18", straight 8-10# mono works just fine assuming it's clear or green and not hi-vis although float loss can be an issue when fishing staight mainline t the hook. The 10# is nice for switching to plugs/spinners and assorted hardware as it typically can save a few more lures.

There's really no reason to fish straight fluorocarbon line for steelhead as it sinks. Typically 18-36" will handle any situation just fine as long as your not running a high vis mainline.

Going any bigger than ten pound main, line management issues usually become more evident especially in cold weather. I've used Trilene Big Game 10# clear and low vis green for the past decade or so with very few issues. The green is weaker and breaks easier as typical with many color impregnated lines. Maxima has always been the ultimate rope, but it's stiff and can be very difficult to manage.

IMO, choosing a workable main line is more related to your fishing style and methods and most guys have their favorite lines and sizes for different reasons. My preference is to fish as heavy of a line to land fish efficiently but as I said going beyond 10# is not necessary and can be cumbersome to manage. 

C510I


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

was wonderin if you caught any salmon on that line also. Know when I go to new york castin off the piers dont seem to get any hits with anything over 10 pound test and that 10 pound test brings in those nice big 25+ pound kings just fine for me.

Triple -j


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> was wonderin if you caught any salmon on that line also. Know when I go to new york castin off the piers dont seem to get any hits with anything over 10 pound test and that 10 pound test brings in those nice big 25+ pound kings just fine for me.
> 
> Triple -j


I didnt land any but hooked up once. Where I was at was the 9th st. dam in Alpena Mich. , fast water with lots of snags , as well as salmon swimming all over bumping into everybodys line. Having heavy line there wont hurt anything especially fishing after dark and with all the snags its almost mandatory.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> 8# mono main line 6# floroucarbon leader


nah ive found that 6lb 100% flouro p-line, 6lb vicious flouro, and even 6lb berkley flouro are stronger than most cheap 8lb mono lines. specially after being spooled for a few months, ive lost 100's dollars worth of floats ext. running a 2lb difference.

I run 10lb yellow raven mainline to my float then to 8lb flouro leader where i run shot pattern then i tie in (or microswivel) a 8" 6lb flouro tag if im floating spawn or a 18-20" 6lb tag if im runnin a jig. This way if i break off a snag i can very quickly retie without loosing my shot pattern or float. Also no worrying about my shot sliding around my leader down to my bait. You can even run straight 8lb if it isnt piss clear. you dont need to go under six lb leader really ever. The raven wont break before most 8lb flouro lines. Ive changed my mainline 3 times this year and i try and fish 3-4 days a week from sept-april. never had much of a problem. For your mainline I would use the max your rods rated for honestly. This IS on a pin btw. works great both ways, but i cant say i know how much memory raven line has on a spinning reel, it might not be the best. any 10-12 line you like will work. Colored lines are nice and easy to see.

Tight lines,

Ray

Ray


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> nah ive found that 6lb 100% flouro p-line, 6lb vicious flouro, and even 6lb berkley flouro are stronger than most cheap 8lb mono lines. specially after being spooled for a few months, ive lost 100's dollars worth of floats ext. running a 2lb difference.
> 
> I run 10lb yellow raven mainline to my float then to 8lb flouro leader where i run shot pattern then i tie in (or microswivel) a 8" 6lb flouro tag if im floating spawn or a 18-20" 6lb tag if im runnin a jig. This way if i break off a snag i can very quickly retie without loosing my shot pattern or float. Also no worrying about my shot sliding around my leader down to my bait. You can even run straight 8lb if it isnt piss clear. you dont need to go under six lb leader really ever. The raven wont break before most 8lb flouro lines. Ive changed my mainline 3 times this year and i try and fish 3-4 days a week from sept-april. never had much of a problem. For your mainline I would use the max your rods rated for honestly. This IS on a pin btw. works great both ways, but i cant say i know how much memory raven line has on a spinning reel, it might not be the best. any 10-12 line you like will work. Colored lines are nice and easy to see.
> 
> ...


wow that was pretty detailed...ya of course you run 10 pound you fish with a centerpin but its just not smart to run it on a main line for a spinning reel..I have never had any problems fighting fish with my line either. and oh ya Ray I have caught over 30 fish on that horrible escalade


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

What is meant by centerpin ?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you're using a spinning outfit, you'll be fine with the Big Game in 8lb for your mainline. Then adjust your leader according to the conditions....high/muddy vs. low/clear. Lighter leader in low/clear conditions...You don't need anything less than 8lb for mainline though.

I have a buddy who uses 12lb clear Trilene on an 8'6" spinning combo...no leader...he hammers fish more than most people I know.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> wow that was pretty detailed...ya of course you run 10 pound you fish with a centerpin but its just not smart to run it on a main line for a spinning reel..I have never had any problems fighting fish with my line either. and oh ya Ray I have caught over 30 fish on that horrible escalade


no way 30!? thats a ton man. sheesh... kudos for sure.

thats really cool!

betcha it wont weather 15 seasons like Luther's old black zebco reel...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

0 last year 33 so far this year and I know you have caught a ton and I respect that.....just wait Im about to catch that many in a day soon. BTW Luther aint using that reel anymore


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> 0 last year 33 so far this year and I know you have caught a ton and I respect that.....just wait Im about to catch that many in a day soon. BTW Luther aint using that reel anymore


Nice man, should be gettin good in a few days here. I like your confidence level 216. whap on.

Ray


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> What is meant by centerpin ?


See: http://www.steelheaduniversity.com/BC Articles/Center_Pin_Steelheading.html


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im thinkin I may start out with 10# mono main line and 6# floro leader. I have an 8 ft. medium/heavy rod and with its limited flexibility , probably line strength would be more important right ?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

you better be a master of using drag..I have to baby the fish so much more with my medium rod...much easier with the light rod though. the stiffer the rod the more it taxes the line


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I need a better rod but its just not in the budget right now. Somehow I just have to come up with the right line and technique to get by with for now. I havent bought the line yet that Im gonna use so I may go a little heavier with it , I just dont want to spook the fish too much. I have other rods I could use but they are shorter and old veterans of many fish battles over the years and I have my doubts as to whether they could take a beating from a decent sized steelhead if I were to catch one. It will be a challenge


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> I need a better rod but its just not in the budget right now. Somehow I just have to come up with the right line and technique to get by with for now. I havent bought the line yet that Im gonna use so I may go a little heavier with it , I just dont want to spook the fish too much. I have other rods I could use but they are shorter and old veterans of many fish battles over the years and I have my doubts as to whether they could take a beating from a decent sized steelhead if I were to catch one. It will be a challenge


Heres the perfect rod for a budgeted steelhead fisherman. 

http://www.eangler.com/product/MP84149748.htm?bct=%3Bcifishing%3Bcifishing-rods%3Bciconventional-rodshttp://www.eangler.com/product/MP84149748.htm?bct=;cifishing;cifishing-rods;ciconventional-rods

12' IM7 for $35 SHIPPED!!!!!!
10' IM7 for $30 SHIPPED!!!!!!

you can thank me later lol! many of my friends who only get out a few times a year love these sticks.

Ray


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Heres the perfect rod for a budgeted steelhead fisherman.
> 
> http://www.eangler.com/product/MP84149748.htm?bct=%3Bcifishing%3Bcifishing-rods%3Bciconventional-rodshttp://www.eangler.com/product/MP84149748.htm?bct=;cifishing;cifishing-rods;ciconventional-rods
> 
> ...


I ordered one of the 12 footers today , thanks for the tip.


----------

